# Sticky  Zaino group buy - details!



## Jac-in-a-Box

Posted in the G/B section - just in case it gets missed by the viewers in this section, here you go....

Following on from my thread on Zaino products I know a few of you have had your interest piqued by Zaino's car care products, you can read my thoughts here: viewtopic.php?f=31&t=266734

Having had a natter with Zaino Europe, I'm happy to let you know the details of what can be offered;

A 10% discount on all products is available by using the code TTForum when you check out...the discount code box will be easy to find. Enter exactly as I've posted it, the letters are case sensitive!

Orders over £50.00 will attract free delivery.

Order here: http://www.zainoeurope.com/

There is a good description and an explanation on how to use them available on their site. You'll see what I used in my review, you don't necessarily have to buy what I did, but what I did use I can thoroughly recommend...I've also bought a few other products from their range a I'll add my thoughts to the review thread once tried.

If you need advice, I'll be happy to help - as will Zaino Europe.

Remember please, I've no affiliation with Zaino, I'm not getting anything in return...I just think it's a product worthy of your consideration. No one has pulled me up for duff advice since I've been dispensing my nuggets of hard learned wisdom, I'm confident it'll stay that way 

Dave


----------



## R70 TTC

Hi, Dave I have just ordered a whole load of stuff. Thanks for sorting out the GB.

Cheers, Raife


----------



## tom2018

Just found there head office is 2 mins down the road from me  i wonder if they have a shop onsite?

Tom


----------



## Rmfx

Just finished a 4 hour detail on my silver merc and finished it off with Z2. Absolutely brilliant stuff!


----------



## glospete

I just tried to place an order on Zaino's site but it says that the discount code TTForum has expired. Does anyone know if they are going to resurrect it or is there an alternative code?


----------



## glospete

I sent an email to John Hole at Zaino and he has just renewed the discount code (TTForum) for a further 2 years!


----------



## X5TUU

Awesome ... I need a few bits and less and less places seem to be stocking Zaino ... really happy to be able to order direct with a discount ... cheers buddy


----------



## IC_HOTT

glospete said:


> I sent an email to John Hole at Zaino and he has just renewed the discount code (TTForum) for a further 2 years!


Well done Peter, what are you trying for your white car ?


----------



## UMZ

Hi all do you know if this discount code still work. I only use zaino products and buy from cleanyourcar.co.uk but usually out of stock.

Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
High flow intake - BMC cda
Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads
Neuspeed power pulley kit

(Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
3"de-cat downpipe 
Tts quad exhaust
Apr fuel pump upgrade
Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


----------



## Lollypop86

Post suggests its been renewed for another 2 years from last year so I imagine so

J
xx


----------



## UMZ

Good stuff. I'll try it and post back with the results. Zaino z8 is probably the sealant I've used. The results from the first time I used it









Audi TT 2.0 tfsi fwd
High flow intake - BMC cda
Stage 1 custom tune (267 bhp)
18" BBS 20 spoke split rim
EBC turbo groove discs w/Redstuff pads
Neuspeed power pulley kit

(Stage 2 tune, end of Feb)
3"de-cat downpipe 
Tts quad exhaust
Apr fuel pump upgrade
Stage 2 custom remap and dyno tested


----------

